# i wonder wut this is



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

damn fool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHY THE FUCK YOU POST THAT PIC?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW that sure looks crazy cant wait to see the paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno
wont b there 4 long


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like its gone


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

sneeky sneeky sir


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2006, 09:48 PM~4691032
> *looks like its gone
> *


looks like we were the lucky ones to see it..

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: REC, sic713, JUSTDEEZ, low83cutty, sergio187, 4_ever_green
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its back for a lil bit
not long tho


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i can still see it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2006, 10:50 PM~4691053
> *its back for a lil bit
> not long tho
> *


RIGHT CLICK. SAVE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2006, 09:51 PM~4691060
> *RIGHT CLICK. SAVE.
> *


lol i did the same :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Is there any method to that mayhem?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont yall just lose me.... lol....sic 713... bitch.. cant fuck with my sicness


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

am i the only one that doesnt see the picture :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 23 2006, 09:58 PM~4691139
> *am i the only one that doesnt see the picture :dunno:
> *


i erased it.. i know someone saved it


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

oh :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill post it up again 2 morrow night


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

what color u thinking about paintin it


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

wat the fuck is it let me see homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Jan 23 2006, 10:25 PM~4691267
> *what color u thinking about paintin it
> *


its still gunna be candy yellow.. with candy red and tangerine patterns.. ghost graphics and gold flake.. kind of like da old paint
[attachmentid=435006]


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

sounds tight. u should do a build up :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn i have a lot of work to do

wish i saw the pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Jan 23 2006, 10:47 PM~4691395
> *sounds tight. u should do a build up :biggrin:
> *


hers the old one from back in the days....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=159728&hl=

u got a lot of catching up 2 do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 10:54 PM~4691439
> *damn i have a lot of work to do
> 
> wish i saw the pic
> *


some peeps on here saved it .. ask around


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2006, 10:55 PM~4691442
> *hers the old one from back in the days....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=159728&hl=
> 
> ...


i guess so :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats from last year... complete build up..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

can i post a pic of your bike on my website sic?

the old ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 10:59 PM~4691462
> *can i post a pic of your bike on my website sic?
> 
> the old ones
> *


go ahead dude..i dont care


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you u really like your bike it's badass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 11:08 PM~4691514
> *thank you u really like your bike it's badass
> *


thankx man.. im feelin dat frame drop u got on urs too


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

How far are u on ur bike phxkstm?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm getting there 

had a problem with shaping the metal for the air intake AKA scoops so i'm fibergklassing instead

but i will tell you it's going to be a good battle sic is some tough compatition
i only hope to keep up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 11:24 PM~4691606
> *i'm getting there
> 
> had a problem with shaping the metal for the air intake AKA scoops so i'm fibergklassing instead
> ...


lol. im not ur only comp.. dont forget ink crimes....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm not worried about ink crimes











which one is that? the pink one with tv


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 11:24 PM~4691606
> *i'm getting there
> 
> had a problem with shaping the metal for the air intake AKA scoops so i'm fibergklassing instead
> ...


dats koo. Im tryin to get my bike done for da show in march.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 11:28 PM~4691626
> *i'm not worried about ink crimes
> which one is that?  the pink one with tv
> *


yea.. but hes re doing it.... so who knows whut he might come out with


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

owe i'll keep an eye out 

he is a texas bike too?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

someone pm me the pic please!... if its possible...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 11:41 PM~4691703
> *owe i'll keep an eye out
> 
> he is a texas bike too?
> *


yup.. hes from texas.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2006, 12:41 AM~4691703
> *owe i'll keep an eye out
> 
> he is a texas bike too?
> *


:thumbsup:

Don't Mess With Texas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2006, 08:18 AM~4692888
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Don't Mess With Texas
> *


aww ready


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 10:15 AM~4693488
> *aww ready
> *


Tell em they better watch out for texas we commin threw :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 24 2006, 12:24 PM~4694285
> *Tell em they better watch out for texas we commin threw :biggrin:
> *


yea cali might hold it down with the cars.. but texas cant be fuck with when it comes 2 bike....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

PICS ? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

but could texas bike compete outside the state

arizona show march 5th


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 24 2006, 01:28 PM~4694329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um, yeah


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2006, 06:39 PM~4697093
> *:uh:
> *


.. u had 2 do it huh :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2006, 04:05 PM~4695806
> *but could texas bike compete outside the state
> 
> arizona show march 5th
> *


fuck yea it can...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^no1 can top it anyway


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

front fender
[attachmentid=435867]
striping on the wheels
[attachmentid=435866]


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 05:42 PM~4697107
> *asshole.. u had 2 do it huh
> *



Well, now that you went and called me an asshole...even though it is true..I'm not gonna take it down. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2006, 06:46 PM~4697139
> *Well, now that you went and called me an asshole...even though it is true..I'm not gonna take it down.  :0
> *


its ok... cuz the bike doesnt look like dat... ha ha ah theres way more to it


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 05:47 PM~4697152
> *its ok... cuz the bike doesnt look like dat... ha ha ah theres way more to it
> *



Thats okay cuzz I wouldnt copy it either way.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2006, 06:50 PM~4697168
> *Thats okay cuzz I wouldnt copy it either way.
> *


i didnt say u wasnt gunna copy it.. but i changed up the frame once again.....


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Even after you called me an asshole...I *still* took it off cuzz you asked nice. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2006, 06:53 PM~4697188
> *Even after you called me an asshole...I still took it off cuzz you asked nice.  :cheesy:
> *


yay.. ur cool.. ill take off da asshole part.,,,, just a figure of speech.. lol...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 05:55 PM~4697202
> *yay.. ur cool.. ill take off da asshole part.,,,, just a figure of speech.. lol...
> *



:roflmao: I'm really not worried about the asshole part...its not a secret. I was just being a dick and giving you a hard time.  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2006, 07:02 PM~4697235
> *:roflmao: I'm really not worried about the asshole part...its not a secret. I was just being a dick and giving you a hard time.    :cheesy:
> *


lol.. yea i see dat....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

art for sale.. any takers[attachmentid=435965]
[attachmentid=435966]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

INTERESTED. HOW MUCH?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 24 2006, 09:02 PM~4698100
> *INTERESTED.  HOW MUCH?
> *


no less than 40.... i got a smaller one i want 25 for


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  awesome work on that canvas sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Jan 24 2006, 09:26 PM~4698274
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   awesome work on that canvas sic
> *


thankx.. u wanna buy it.. lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MIGHT PICK THAT UP WHEN I GET MY FRAME FROM YOU.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 24 2006, 11:24 PM~4699146
> *MIGHT PICK THAT UP WHEN I GET MY FRAME FROM YOU.
> *


IGHT.... DATS KOOL.....


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

yeh sure :angry: nah.. need my money for my frame :cheesy: wish i lived in america.. would get u to paint up my shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Jan 25 2006, 08:15 AM~4700712
> *yeh sure  :angry: nah.. need my money for my frame  :cheesy: wish i lived in america.. would get u to paint up my shit
> *


dats koo.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HOUSTONE NUKKA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2006, 12:22 PM~4702381
> *HOUSTONE NUKKA
> *


u gunna b in da chat laer 2 night


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2006, 03:47 PM~4703385
> *u gunna b in da chat laer 2 night
> *


MAYBE. DONT KNOW. GOT SHIT TO DO.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2006, 03:06 PM~4703529
> *MAYBE.  DONT KNOW.  GOT SHIT TO DO.
> *


dats koo.. bout 2 go work on ur bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2006, 04:32 PM~4703738
> *dats koo.. bout 2 go work on ur bike
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:nono: GET TO WORK. :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=455625]


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

THANKX


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

damn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just took my rims 2 da bike shop.... cost me 60 bucks to get new chrome nipples and to get the wheel assembled and put together


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

wAz up sic! Got any pictures of your bike?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW thats alot you shoulda did it yourself.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

I found it. REALLY NICE BIKE. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 10 2006, 02:11 PM~4820284
> *WOW thats alot you shoulda did it yourself.
> *


i did do it myself


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 10 2006, 02:30 PM~4820433
> *I found it. REALLY NICE BIKE.  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx.......


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

I am going to show my sis she will love it. You are creative sic I will give you that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 10 2006, 03:01 PM~4820687
> *I am going to show my sis she will love it. You are creative sic I will give you that.
> *


koo kool... thankx.. i try my best.....dats why im sic....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2006, 04:02 PM~4820698
> *koo kool... thankx.. i try my best.....dats why im sic....
> *


THATS NOT WHY YOU'RE SIC!!


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 10 2006, 03:09 PM~4820768
> *THATS NOT WHY YOU'RE SIC!!
> *


dats part of it...wats da other reasons... mr know it all.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2006, 04:36 PM~4821032
> *dats part of it...wats da other reasons... mr know it all.. lol :biggrin:
> *


cuz you ate some bad fish :dunno:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

na im just playin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

maybe.. i had da shits this morning....lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2006, 05:49 PM~4821596
> *maybe.. i had da shits this morning....lol
> *


THATS WHY. YOU ALWAYS TALKIN ABOUT SHITS. LOL.  
& CHOC. BUNNIES!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2006, 02:00 AM~4825199
> *THATS WHY.  YOU ALWAYS TALKIN ABOUT SHITS.  LOL.
> & CHOC. BUNNIES!
> *


u know me... fuck bow wow.. lol... i gotta shit right now.....and i didnt start dat chocolate bunni shit... dat was nick


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2006, 10:49 AM~4826054
> *u know me... fuck bow wow.. lol... i gotta shit right now.....and i didnt start dat chocolate bunni shit... dat was nick
> *


YOU STILL DID IT. DONT WORRY. I PULLED OUT THE BRAINNNNNS ON A CHICK LAST NIGHT AT A BAR.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2006, 10:20 AM~4826237
> *YOU STILL DID IT.  DONT WORRY.  I PULLED OUT THE BRAINNNNNS ON A CHICK LAST NIGHT AT A BAR.
> *


awww shit... wat was dat all about.. did she like it....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2006, 11:54 AM~4826419
> *awww shit... wat was dat all about.. did she like it....
> *


OF COURSE FOOL. WHO WOULDNT? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2006, 03:17 PM~4834106
> *OF COURSE FOOL.  WHO WOULDNT?  :cheesy:
> *


LOL.... I WOT LIKE IT.. DID U END UP TAKKING HER HOME LATER....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2006, 09:16 PM~4835781
> *LOL.... I WOT LIKE IT.. DID U END UP TAKKING HER HOME LATER....
> *


HELL NAW. SHE LEFT WITH SOME OF MY CHICK FRIENDS AT 2. I DIDNT GET HOME TILL SIX.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2006, 09:41 PM~4836375
> *HELL NAW.  SHE LEFT WITH SOME OF MY CHICK FRIENDS AT 2.  I DIDNT GET HOME TILL SIX.
> *


dammit... lol.. u lose pimpin points for that


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2006, 10:53 PM~4836450
> *dammit... lol.. u lose pimpin points for that
> *


NO LOSS. SHE'LL BE BACK. THEY ALWAYS COME BACK.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. alright.. and when u done with her.... i called 2nds......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2006, 11:11 PM~4836616
> *lol.. alright.. and when u done with her.... i called 2nds......
> *


CHEEEAAAAANNNNUUUKKKKKKKKKAAAAA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lo... yaaaaay 4 me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=481709] :0 
[attachmentid=481707]


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

are you gonna get a nice banana seat this time? i dont like the old one :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Feb 28 2006, 10:12 PM~4949946
> *are you gonna get a nice banana seat this time? i dont like the old one :thumbsup:
> *


banana seat wot work on my bike....i dont have a seat pole....


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

oh shnap.... the other one will have to do! btw the front fenders lookin fucken sweet


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Feb 28 2006, 10:17 PM~4949986
> *oh shnap.... the other one will have to do! btw the front fenders lookin fucken sweet
> *


other seats gettin re done.. whole new color..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 28 2006, 10:19 PM~4950007
> *!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you know how i do


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnnnnnn fucking nicce :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Lots of real nice work...still not feeling the stars...maybe I'll change my mind after the finished product.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

how did u manage to do the stars in the fenders?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 1 2006, 01:16 AM~4951131
> *how did u manage to do the stars in the fenders?
> *


cut it out with a die grinder... i didnt want all 3 stars to be perfect.. so i cut it all crazy looking


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thats a crazy bike u got there sic. Im glad im not a 26 :biggrin: Cant wait to see you in tampa :thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ITS LOOKIN TITE AS HELL HOMIE


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

tight work its looking real good...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 1 2006, 05:27 AM~4951538
> *Thats a crazy bike u got there sic. Im glad im not a 26 :biggrin: Cant wait to see you in tampa :thumbsup:
> *


thankx man... im bout 2 go right now and paint it some more...need more base.. then two days or tapeing up fine line graphics....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2006, 11:10 PM~4949926
> *[attachmentid=481709] :0
> [attachmentid=481707]
> *


you got any pics on when you made this? you got to teach me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 1 2006, 12:02 PM~4953463
> *you got any pics on when you made this?  you got to teach me
> *


not when i made it... all it is wood a old fender and some fiberglass....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new pic
[attachmentid=482290]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2006, 01:31 PM~4953755
> *new pic
> [attachmentid=482290]
> *


damn, get some pics of how you tape it and stuff, i want to learn how to do stuff like that


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

fuckin badass


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 1 2006, 12:32 PM~4953763
> *damn, get some pics of how you tape it and stuff, i want to learn how to do stuff like that
> *


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx ali.. and ill try 2 get some of the frame when i do it... i gotta do that pattern over the whole frame.. lol...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

good luck with it man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 1 2006, 12:37 PM~4953804
> *good luck with it man
> *


yea.. tell me about it.. took me almost 2 hours just to do the front fender...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that is the sexiest paint job ive ever seen


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

that paints sic


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 1 2006, 02:34 PM~4954175
> *that paints sic
> *


no the bike doesnt paint sic, sic paints the bike


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

once again darknesss you are very talented!!! was this what you were working on last night??


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 1 2006, 02:51 PM~4954334
> *once again darknesss you are very talented!!! was this what you were working on last night??
> *


damn yall call him darkness lol, we call my boy miles that, and rudolph cause his nose is always shinier then the rest of his face


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 1 2006, 03:58 PM~4954381
> *damn yall call him darkness lol, we call my boy miles that, and rudolph cause his nose is always shinier then the rest of his face
> *


i have to because there are more then 1 sic!!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what you call the other one?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 1 2006, 04:05 PM~4954431
> *what you call the other one?
> *


sic :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

oh duh


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 1 2006, 04:08 PM~4954462
> *oh duh
> *


is ok i have my moments too :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks Fuckin crazy, that front fender is real good, i cant wait to see what you do for the rest of the bike...

Make sure you take plenty of pics when you tape it up, i wanna see how you do it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2006, 01:31 PM~4953755
> *new pic
> [attachmentid=482290]
> *


YOU DOING THE WHOLE FRAME LIKE THAT?
OR YOU DOING WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 1 2006, 01:51 PM~4954334
> *once again darknesss you are very talented!!! was this what you were working on last night??
> *


yea.. thats what i was doing... ill show u some more pics soon.. sometime tonihgt ill post them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2006, 04:51 PM~4955568
> *YOU DOING THE WHOLE FRAME LIKE THAT?
> OR YOU DOING WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT?
> *


the whole frame... and noe... i took sum pics for ya.. try 2 post sum 2 night


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

one pic for now
[attachmentid=482860]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics
[attachmentid=482925]
[attachmentid=482927]
[attachmentid=482928]
[attachmentid=482929]


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks like thats gona be one clean paintjob man! Great frame and masking-work.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx... im still masking.. fuckin tired asss hell


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2006, 11:00 PM~4957341
> *thankx... im still masking.. fuckin tired asss hell
> *


HURRY THE HELL UP. I WANNA SEE IT!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY SIC ARE YOU GOING TO BEE READY FOR TAMPA ?
WE GOT TO GO REPRESENT TEAM TEXAS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Mar 1 2006, 10:46 PM~4957675
> *HEY SIC ARE YOU GOING TO BEE READY FOR TAMPA ?
> WE GOT TO GO REPRESENT TEAM TEXAS
> *


im a try dude.. im trying... pulling long hours trying to get the paint done.. after that.. i can save up money


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship:
damn them patterns is crazy sic


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Now I really cant wait to see it in tampa. That shits crazy!!! :0 :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i get fuckin bored of just masking trucks and shit normally for a standard paintjob... i couldn't concentrate on something like that


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

FUCK I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BIKE WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yo sic you should do the inside of the skirts too. It might take an extra couple of minutes but it'll get an extra couple of points and it'll look good :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2006, 10:42 PM~4957316
> *more pics
> [attachmentid=482925]
> [attachmentid=482927]
> ...


now that's what i like to see :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

After seeing these pics the stars make no difference! GREAT job on the taping bro....that shits gonna be "*SIC*."


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 2 2006, 07:56 AM~4958998
> *i get fuckin bored of just masking trucks and shit normally for a standard paintjob... i couldn't concentrate on something like that
> *


yea i feel you on that.. this shit is hard... i get frustrated holding that bike in my lap...i have 2 stop every hour or so ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 2 2006, 07:58 AM~4959011
> *Yo sic you should do the inside of the skirts too.  It might take an extra couple of minutes but it'll get an extra couple of points and it'll look good :thumbsup:
> *


yea i am.. just the parts u can see.... probaly do it 2 day before i spray the flake... i was 2 tired 2 do it last night


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 2 2006, 08:56 AM~4959267
> *After seeing these pics the stars make no difference! GREAT job on the taping bro....that shits gonna be "SIC."
> *


lol.. thankz man.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 2 2006, 08:52 AM~4959245
> *now that's what i like to see :thumbsup:
> *


ill try 2 get more pics for you....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so.. im painting my bike.. and i just sprayed da kandy.. i might post pic.. but havent decieded....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2006, 05:18 PM~4962327
> *so.. im painting my bike.. and i just sprayed  da kandy.. i might post pic.. but havent decieded....
> *


YOU CAN ALWAYS PM THEM TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2006, 05:08 PM~4962718
> *YOU CAN ALWAYS PM THEM TO ME :biggrin:
> *


YEA.. I ALREADY MAD MY LIST OF WHO GETS 2 SEE PICS... ILL HOOK U UP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

NEW PICS BITCH.. STILLS MORE CANDY LIME GOLD AND A GOOD WET SANDING...MORE 2 COME SOON
[attachmentid=483900]
[attachmentid=483901]


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Darknesss YOU KICK ASS LOOKS HELLA GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u sure that was the same color as the last banana?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 10:21 PM~4963881
> *u sure that was the same color as the last banana?
> *


banana haha :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 08:21 PM~4963881
> *u sure that was the same color as the last banana?
> *


IT IS.. MIGHT BE A LIL BRIGHTER


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2006, 08:21 PM~4963535
> *YEA.. I ALREADY MAD MY LIST OF WHO GETS 2 SEE PICS... ILL HOOK U UP
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt.. touch them tittaz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

todays work... some candy graphics and sum gold leaf...
[attachmentid=487734]
[attachmentid=487735]


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck thats crazy sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im just gettin started... im not posting 2 many pics.. gotta keep sum surprises


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what the hell man? didnt know you did leafing!
black bastard! :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Make sure you take plenty of pics, even if you are not going to post em till your bike is done, i just wanna save all the pics when its done


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Bad Ass Homie cant wait to see it when is done!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2006, 09:50 PM~4983510
> *what the hell man?  didnt know you did leafing!
> black bastard! :cheesy:
> *


i just learned... i can still do sum on urs....this was my 1st time doing leafing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 5 2006, 09:51 PM~4983523
> *Make sure you take plenty of pics, even if you are not going to post em till your bike is done, i just wanna save all the pics when its done
> *


4 sho.. ill hook u up with sum secret material... gotta keep my comp surprised.... lol...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 5 2006, 09:52 PM~4983530
> *Bad Ass Homie cant wait to see it when is done!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


i got u covered..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2006, 10:55 PM~4983560
> *i just learned... i can still do sum on urs....this was my 1st time doing leafing
> *


you just learned? how did it come out?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2006, 10:00 PM~4983613
> *you just learned?  how did it come out?
> *


pretty good... just gotta get sum cotton gloves.. but i like it....just real delicate material man.. any lil breeze blows the paper around...im a leaf the bike out.... with sum simple shit... nuttin 2 complicated...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up los.. u just ;eft my house ***.... lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 5 2006, 10:05 PM~4983656
> *looks good
> *


thankx dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics
[attachmentid=487947]
[attachmentid=487949]
[attachmentid=487948]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its alright. :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hella Good!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some old pics i found searching my cell phone account... even got sum x rated ones 
[attachmentid=487980]
[attachmentid=487981]
[attachmentid=487982]
my ex on my bike
[attachmentid=487983]
[attachmentid=487984]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more
[attachmentid=487990]
[attachmentid=487991]
[attachmentid=487994]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=487994]
[/quote]
what bike was this one??


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=487991]

[/quote]
my bad i meant this one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> [attachmentid=487994]


what bike was this one??
[/quote]
got jeans... back in its prime....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> [attachmentid=487991]


my bad i meant this one
[/quote]
a chopper i had a real bad accident on.. i broke da rear fender real bad.. so i gave it away and i made the sic deville..


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

:0 bad accident causing the fender to break? did ya land on it or somethin!! :roflmao: wouldnt be a good landing


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o k


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Mar 6 2006, 12:13 AM~4984357
> *:0 bad accident causing the fender to break? did ya land on it or somethin!! :roflmao: wouldnt be a good landing
> *


real bad accident.. not gunna say wat i was doin.. but the bike feel hard ass shit... got all scratched up and broke the back.. bent the metal and broke the bondo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2006, 12:16 AM~4984373
> *real bad accident.. not gunna say wat i was doin.. but the bike feel hard ass shit... got all scratched up and broke the back.. bent the metal and broke the bondo
> *


hopin it or trying to jump it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 6 2006, 12:27 AM~4984409
> *hopin it or trying to jump it :biggrin:
> *


not even.. lets just say i was gettin pulled by a rope....


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

WAT THE FUCK wat happened to your bike now????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@Mar 6 2006, 12:31 AM~4984431
> *WAT THE FUCK wat happened to your bike now????
> *


naw.. its a old bike.... from 2 yrs ago....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

watch out for them old western days beein pulled by a rope


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

that yellow bike is yours sic? is that the wun that got damaged?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 6 2006, 12:37 AM~4984449
> *that yellow bike is yours sic? is that the wun that got damaged?
> *


nope... some old candy red chopper... lol yea cutty... i was behind a go cart too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ur ex look good is she mexican?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 12:44 AM~4984479
> *ur ex look good is she mexican?
> *


yup.. u already know it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

draged like this?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 01:05 AM~4984545
> *draged like this?
> *


ha.. thats funny.. lol....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

damn sic girl fine as hell. Big PIMPIN


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

post the x rated 1s or put a link to them or somethin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 6 2006, 02:00 PM~4987748
> *damn sic girl fine as hell.  Big PIMPIN
> *


lol... thankx.. ill see whats up with the others


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2006, 01:28 AM~4984420
> *not even.. lets just say i was gettin pulled by a rope....
> *


C'mon dog. This is Texas. You cant pull a black dude around on a rope


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2006, 06:00 PM~4989529
> *C'mon dog.  This is Texas.  You cant pull  a black dude around on a rope
> *


ha ha ha.....shit happens.. ended up wiht a srunged ankle in the end. ripped my brand new ecko pants too....and torn my shell toe on my adidas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update...
[attachmentid=489523]
[attachmentid=489524]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gold leaf
[attachmentid=489629]
[attachmentid=489630]


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

looks bad ass man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u are goin to outline the gold leaf with stripin?


----------



## chrome44's (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2006, 06:00 PM~4989529
> *C'mon dog.  This is Texas.  You cant pull  a black dude around on a rope
> *


those cloths hes wearing tell otherwise...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looka pretty motherfuckin awesome well done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrome44's_@Mar 7 2006, 04:53 PM~4996320
> *those cloths hes wearing tell otherwise...
> *


What the hell does that mean?
You speak english? :uh:


----------



## chrome44's (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 7 2006, 05:22 PM~4996879
> *What the hell does that mean?
> You speak english? :uh:
> *


That a black man wouldn't wear those type of cloths... :angry:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrome44's_@Mar 7 2006, 06:53 PM~4997055
> *That a black man wouldn't wear those type of cloths... :angry:
> *


MAYBE NOT WERE YOUR FROM IN CANADA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrome44's_@Mar 7 2006, 06:53 PM~4997055
> *That a black man wouldn't wear those type of cloths... :angry:
> *


first off. its clothes. not cloths. 
and a black man wouldnt wear what type of clothes?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im just as confused as you are just deez....weirdos....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

typical gooks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update... did some more leafing.. and more graphics.. murals are probally coming next.. who knows
[attachmentid=491240]
[attachmentid=491241]
[attachmentid=491242]


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah very nice man!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

the more and more i see your updates,
the more and more i hate you. :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

looks killer.. cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 7 2006, 09:39 PM~4998435
> *the more and more i see your updates,
> the more and more i hate you. :biggrin:
> *


cant hate me.. u love me.. u bike came out da shit...but we can still add sum leafing on it... if u wanna.. let me know... wont take long to do...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

looking really good!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 7 2006, 09:47 PM~4998490
> *looking really good!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

LOOOOOKING GOOOOOD !!!!!!!!!! SKID! :thumbsup: GET ER DONE


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

WHEN U GET DONE W UR BIKE. I WANT 1 ER DEES. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 8 2006, 07:56 AM~5000614
> *WHEN U GET DONE W UR BIKE. I WANT 1 ER DEES.  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. yea but u dont have a front yard tho...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looking very good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bikes done
[attachmentid=497377]
[attachmentid=497374]
[attachmentid=497376]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=497380]
[attachmentid=497381]
[attachmentid=497383]


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

that looks wicked man.... cant wait to see it finished


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
damn sick you dat deal, that bike is sic, my old football team colors too, got a lil graffiti style


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 12 2006, 12:24 AM~5030053
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> damn sick you dat deal, that bike is sic, my old football team colors too, got a lil graffiti style
> *


yup yup.. all im doin now is clearing it.. wet sand and do that about 4 times...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Looking good man... can't wait to see the new version :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 12 2006, 03:55 AM~5030596
> *Looking good man... can't wait to see the new version  :thumbsup:
> *


yea... new version is coming soon....cant wait to go ride this mother fucker.. been a long time since i have


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

looks bad ass man


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

how much does a paint job like that run for? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 09:47 AM~5031208
> *how much does a paint job like that run for? :biggrin:
> *


depends.. wat kind of bike... what body mods does it have... colors..i cn do all from kandys 2 flakes 2 wateva... .. just give me a an ideal of what u want and i can price u ...if my bike was a customers.. il run them like 600 bucks...


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you have a pic of the whole frame to see the the whole paint job :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 10:08 AM~5031300
> *do you have a pic of the whole frame to see the the whole paint job :biggrin:
> *


yea.. but im not posting them up.... :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Well Mr. Sic let me tell you that I am amazed!!!!!!!!!!Good job homie and I cant wait to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 12 2006, 11:09 AM~5031628
> *Well Mr. Sic let me tell you that I am amazed!!!!!!!!!!Good job homie and I cant wait to see it. :thumbsup:
> *


lol ha.. u called me mr.sic.. lol.. but yeah.. thankx.. im happy with it... im wetsanding it right now.. ill clear it 2 night maybe...


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

wow just WOW


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

looks so nice whats that funny shape thing in red


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 12 2006, 11:49 AM~5031830
> *looks so nice whats that funny shape thing in red
> *


lol.. one is a spray can i kind of muraled on it.. and the other is my dead man stencil.. lol i thinks its funny.. cuz its like a lil dude .. but he looks like he got ranned over.. makes nice patterns cuz its different...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

i couldnt make out the spray can the other looks like a man with a hat on


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the dead man is cupping


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 12 2006, 01:45 PM~5032568
> *i couldnt make out the spray can the other looks like a man with a hat on
> *


yea.. sum lil shit i made.. u can see him better in person... but fuck it... and no he is not cupin cutty


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks sweet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 12 2006, 04:31 PM~5033736
> *looks sweet
> *


yup.. just like kandy....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

You know.....If you wanted to.....you could pm me the full picture.......im your best customer.........i got frequent flyer miles with you........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2006, 05:21 PM~5034153
> *You know.....If you wanted to.....you could pm me the full picture.......im your best customer.........i got frequent flyer miles with you........
> *


lol.. dude.. i dont even have a full pic.. lol.. ill take one right now 4 ya... brb


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2006, 06:24 PM~5034168
> *lol.. dude.. i dont even have a full pic.. lol.. ill take one right now 4 ya... brb
> *


got it. who wants to see?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me me me me me me me me


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah me to


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ive got 10 dollas
do i hear 11
11
11
11
11 to the man with one arm
11 is the bid
do i hear 12
12 goin once
12 to the woman with no teeth
do i hear 13
13 bla bla
13 bla bla
micro machines
27 to the one armed man's grand-brother


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

do i hear 28


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

here you go
























































































[attachmentid=499474]

[attachmentid=499475]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol fuckin just deez.... yea.. they aint ready.. but i know some are gunna hate.. so im ready for it...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice middel finger drawning


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

thats some funny shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the sic deville has been erased....


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

wtf


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 13 2006, 09:27 AM~5038727
> *wtf
> *


lol... he just deez erased my bike....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=500145]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is it as smooth as a babys ass?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

looks bad ass


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

tight uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 12:39 PM~5039905
> *is it as smooth as a babys ass?
> *


ha.. u be coppin a feel on lil babys huh.. cochino


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 02:53 PM~5039993
> *ha.. u be coppin a feel on lil babys huh.. cochino
> *


haha :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 11:39 AM~5039905
> *is it as smooth as a babys ass?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u know the saying fooooooooooo


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 03:05 PM~5040049
> *u know the saying fooooooooooo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rosa is a baby to me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 03:07 PM~5040062
> *rosa is a baby to me
> *


but you are no where close to knowing how smooth it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahah.. fuckin cutty.. u set ur self up for that one...but i know what u mean


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit i felt that coming in a major way


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

well i am glad you knew it was comming so own for your own safe don't say shit like that!! :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

danger to society


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 02:09 PM~5040079
> *but you are no where close to knowing how smooth it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


uh ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh Cutty got hoed


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 03:17 PM~5040130
> *danger to society
> *


me danger noo i think you ae thinking of your self you are the one blind and driving like that cant even see stop sign!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 12:20 PM~5040156
> *me danger noo i think you ae thinking of your self you are the one blind and driving like that cant even see stop sign!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


aww come on baby i told u im gettin my eyes fixed! at least i take my time unlike :clears throught: raul .. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 01:21 PM~5040168
> *aww come on baby i told u im gettin my eyes fixed! at least i take my time unlike :clears throught: raul .. :0
> *


awww .. lol...yall sum fools


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I say put it together and take a pic, im tired of being teased.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

almost as bad as beein dick tessed


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:04 PM~5047294
> *almost as bad as beein dick tessed
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 14 2006, 01:33 PM~5047105
> *I say put it together and take a pic, im tired of being teased.
> *


nope.. paint aint dry.. i just did the last coat of clear right now


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looks good bro whats the first show your showing at this year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 14 2006, 06:57 PM~5049346
> *  :thumbsup: Looks good bro whats the first show your showing at this year.
> *


i dunno.. the 1st apperance wil be at the hlc pinic.. and the 1st show is...san antonio probaly


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my tape ball...this is all the tape i used on the bike.. compared to a quart size paint can.. u can see how big it is
[attachmentid=504262]

[attachmentid=504261]

[attachmentid=504260]


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

OK. THAT WAS THE CHERRY ON THE SUNDAY!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

banana split on monday


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 07:47 PM~5056649
> *banana split on monday
> *


heheheh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. theres more 2 cum... butr dats probaly all for the pics....i need a steering wheel.. twisted store bought.. or should i make me one


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2006, 07:54 PM~5056719
> *lol.. theres more 2 cum... butr dats probaly all for the pics....i need a steering wheel.. twisted store bought.. or should i make me one
> *


I say make one themed to the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

make one that looks like s star twisted bars coming up then the wheel its self twisted bar to look like a star


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2006, 06:54 PM~5056719
> *lol.. theres more 2 cum... butr dats probaly all for the pics....i need a steering wheel.. twisted store bought.. or should i make me one
> *


You should get everything store bought.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 15 2006, 07:56 PM~5056744
> *I say make one themed to the bike :thumbsup:
> *


theres one theme.. cadillac.. but as for that it would b to plain.. da stars arent the theme... its just part of the paint


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

them store buy one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 08:44 PM~5057046
> *make one that looks like s star twisted bars coming up then the wheel its self twisted bar to look like a star
> *


U JUST GAVE ME A IDEAL.. I STILL GOTTA MAKE A SISSY BAR AND PLAQUE HOLDER


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol i mean u got stars on ur handle bars make a wheel a star


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 08:52 PM~5057140
> *lol i mean u got stars on ur handle bars make a wheel a star
> *


yeah. i gotcha.. i still have metal here 2 make one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the same metel u used on ur forks?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 10:01 PM~5057519
> *the same metel u used on ur forks?
> *


YEA.. I GOT A BUNCH OF IT LAYING AROUND.. BUT IM A NEED A 20 FOOOT PEICE.. PROBALY BUY ONE WHEN I GET A XTRA 20 BUCKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

u wanna hook me up with some handlebars? maybe a fork?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 22 2006, 02:33 PM~5100268
> *u wanna hook me up with some handlebars?  maybe a fork?
> *


what custom made ones...al i can do are twisted shit...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got my new ires 2 day.. took the bike for a ride but its started 2 rain so i came hm....all i need 2 do is mount my fender.. but i gotta do the spinners 1st...and my seat is gettin made as i speak....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5100756
> *what custom made ones...al i can do are twisted shit...
> *


yea maybe some sq twist handlebars, because I might get a faced fork


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 22 2006, 05:47 PM~5101559
> *yea maybe some sq twist handlebars, because I might get a faced fork
> *


well let me know how u want them.. ill do the metal work but im not going to chrome it.. i can get it priced and u will have to pay the xtra


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 06:39 PM~5101509
> *got my new ires 2 day.. took the bike for a ride but its started 2 rain so i came hm....all i need 2 do is mount my fender.. but i gotta do the spinners 1st...and my seat is gettin made as i speak....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2006, 09:59 PM~5103055
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


wanna see a pic of it already done


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 10:05 PM~5103072
> *wanna see a pic of it already done
> *


yo, do you have any pics of the bike already put together??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 22 2006, 10:11 PM~5103106
> *yo, do you have any pics of the bike already put together??
> *


yeah i do... but im not gunna post....


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 10:13 PM~5103122
> *yeah i do... but im not gunna post....
> *


 at least post for 5 mins, no ones on to see it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 22 2006, 10:16 PM~5103142
> * at least post for 5 mins, no ones on to see it.
> *


naw... last time i did dat... people saved it and pmed it around :nono: :nono:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 10:17 PM~5103157
> *naw... last time i did dat... people saved it and pmed it around  :nono:  :nono:
> *


oh ok. Gottas respect your descision


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 11:05 PM~5103072
> *wanna see a pic of it already done
> *


:biggrin: <span style='font-family:Impact'>!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville+Mar 22 2006, 10:19 PM~5103172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol u just happy cuz i sent u a pic.. lol....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 11:26 PM~5103225
> *lol u just happy cuz i sent u a pic.. lol....
> *


HEY.....I SENT YOU PICS OF MY NEW SHIT......U JUST HAPPY TOO.....FUKKA. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2006, 10:29 PM~5103245
> *HEY.....I SENT YOU PICS OF MY NEW SHIT......U JUST HAPPY TOO.....FUKKA. :biggrin:
> *


yea u know.. u going to the hlc picnic..at mac gregor.... and the latin cartels baytown pinic and the royal touch car club pinic in bryan tx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PROBABLY THE HLC AND THE BAYTOWN. DONT THINK IMA MAKE THE ONE IN BRYAN.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 22 2006, 10:55 PM~5103332
> *PROBABLY THE HLC AND THE BAYTOWN.  DONT THINK IMA MAKE THE ONE IN BRYAN.
> *


dats kool.. see u there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=514135]
[attachmentid=514136]
[attachmentid=514138]
[attachmentid=514139]
[attachmentid=514140]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2006, 11:26 PM~5103459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 12:27 AM~5103467
> *lol
> *


wonder where u got those from?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=514149]
[attachmentid=514150]
[attachmentid=514151]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats all
[attachmentid=514153]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin A niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cuttys wacking it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YEP SKEET SKEET BITCH 
LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im gerking off shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 11:34 PM~5103492
> *cuttys wacking it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im done for tonight ill do again tomrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 22 2006, 11:46 PM~5103534
> *im done for tonight ill do again tomrow
> *


lol.. sick ass


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 22 2006, 11:53 PM~5103555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did cha wack this morning when u woke up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not yet in afew hours i am


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:57 PM~5105526
> *not yet in afew hours i am
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2006, 01:08 PM~5105606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i guess it is funny how a 22year old virgin acts.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 23 2006, 11:09 AM~5105617
> *i guess it is funny how a 22year old virgin acts.
> *


yes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 23 2006, 11:09 AM~5105617
> *i guess it is funny how a 22year old virgin acts.
> *


damn....burrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd;....................


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:around: :uh:  :ugh: :twak:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 01:16 PM~5105670
> *:around:  :uh:    :ugh:  :twak:
> *


are you mad cause i let your secret out?????????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no im not a virgin anyways so it dont matter its not tru


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 01:23 PM~5105707
> *no im not a virgin anyways so it dont matter its not tru
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 11:23 AM~5105707
> *no im not a virgin anyways so it dont matter its not tru
> *


bullshitt.. u got proof your not


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats what i thought


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i dont take pics when im fuckin no time for that shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 11:50 AM~5105813
> *i dont take pics when im fuckin no time for that shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol i do.. and i make videos on my fone...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics....i got a flat
[attachmentid=514596]

but im still sittin half a inch off da ground
[attachmentid=514597]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u got nother flat foo?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:00 PM~5105867
> *u got nother flat foo?
> *


yeah.. another...1st da back now da front


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i tought you said you were gonna fix that one last night.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 23 2006, 12:10 PM~5105927
> *i tought you said you were gonna fix that one last night.
> *


got lazy...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 02:11 PM~5105933
> *got lazy...
> *


i know that feeling :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

maybe cuz u so fat u popen tires when u ride it? lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 23 2006, 12:13 PM~5105949
> *i know that feeling :biggrin:
> *


lol datsa ll day everyday.. but i need 2 get off my ass and make a customer some fenders.. and paint another customers bike...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:14 PM~5105956
> *maybe cuz u so fat u popen tires when u ride it? lol
> *


***** .. i aint fat...is this fat....
[attachmentid=514611]


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

well you gots to make that money so stop being lazy i am at work as we speak. :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 02:16 PM~5105965
> ****** .. i aint fat...is this fat....
> [attachmentid=514611]
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ratemybody.com hahaha u fool


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 02:22 PM~5106016
> *ratemybody.com hahaha u fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
as for me i give you a sic 10 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85+Mar 23 2006, 12:18 PM~5105980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yaaaay!! ill give u a 10 and more


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 02:27 PM~5106053
> *well i still gotta wait for them to bring me money for materials
> u like dat huh
> and yes its me.. my comp crashed a while back so i had to get my pics off of there
> ...


yes i do like but i want none of it!!! so keep your 10 and more to your self. :uh:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 23 2006, 12:32 PM~5106084
> *yes i do like but i want none of it!!! so keep your 10 and more to your self. :uh:
> *


i never said u wanted it... :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol damn sic got burrrrrrrnnnnnnned


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

ok :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:59 PM~5106195
> *lol damn sic got burrrrrrrnnnnnnned
> *


umm no. never that.. i watch what i say


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i did some work today.....
[attachmentid=515154]

hummmm..... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=515155]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How often do you have to stop with that?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2006, 09:30 PM~5109223
> *How often do you have to stop with that?
> *


not alot.. just to reposition myself and stuff.. move the plexiglass and shit


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Sic is a ....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bitch


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHERE THA PICS AT..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

W3RD.



HAHAHAHAAA. WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2006, 11:22 PM~5132309
> *WHERE THA PICS AT..
> *


[attachmentid=520380]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2006, 10:27 PM~5132354
> *[attachmentid=520380]
> *


lol.. u crazy dawg....i like dat white paint job tho


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2006, 11:33 PM~5132395
> *lol.. u crazy dawg....i like dat white paint job tho
> *


FOR YOU HOMIE.....NO CHARGE...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2006, 12:33 AM~5132395
> *lol.. u crazy dawg....i like dat white paint job tho
> *


DAMMMMMMMMN THATS THANG LOOOOOOONG


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2006, 10:40 PM~5132433
> *FOR YOU HOMIE.....NO CHARGE...
> *


lol yeah.. bike of the year here i come


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fucking flat tires. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2006, 11:18 PM~5132643
> *fucking flat tires.  :angry:
> *


lol yeah.. no flats now.. got new white walls... but the skinny ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 30 2006, 12:45 AM~5147108
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


thats your bike then?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice the paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 30 2006, 05:32 AM~5147692
> *thats your bike then?
> *


NOPE NOT MINES... ITS A 16 INCH....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64+Mar 30 2006, 06:47 AM~5147841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS MAN


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 01:43 AM~5147101
> *humm
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, ya...has he seen that yet?? I'm pretty sure hes gonna be very happy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Mar 30 2006, 10:14 AM~5148946
> *Wow, ya...has he seen that yet?? I'm pretty sure hes gonna be very happy
> *


naw hes only seen pics... not done yet.. still got a lil more to do..lol let do your bike next...


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Naw...my bikes not gettin too much done to it...but, I may have to hire you for something on the car...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Mar 30 2006, 11:04 AM~5149317
> *Naw...my bikes not gettin too much done to it...but, I may have to hire you for something on the car...
> *


alright.. sounds good...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Please show us a pic of the whole bike, maybe even on a real camera, I really wanna see it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 30 2006, 11:09 AM~5149370
> *Please show us a pic of the whole bike, maybe even on a real camera, I really wanna see it
> *


ill show it after the 1st show...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

banana split


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update.. the back wheel


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

colors go well together!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 30 2006, 08:26 PM~5153092
> *colors go well together!!!
> *


yup.. its all about matching...it makes a difference in the end


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

boy have i got a lot of work to do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. u aint seen nothing yet....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored.. bout a chep lisence plate from wal-mart.. cost 5 bucks.. later ill paint the plate to match the bike and pinstripe it
enjoy... :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Im glad you took out the spring, it look cool like that, but i guess its too low to ride.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

never had a spring.. didnt think about it when u made the forks. lol
i just set the crown on top of my gooseneck and it lifts up 3 inches


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 07:31 PM~5582659
> *never had a spring.. didnt think about it when u made the forks. lol
> i just set the crown on top of my gooseneck and it lifts up 3 inches
> *


cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new shit.. i wonder what these are for


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 06:22 PM~5728180
> *new shit.. i wonder what these are for
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you tell us?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i already told u..
but they for my rims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i already told u..
but they for my rims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i already told u..
but they for my rims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new video.. my bike on the turntable..
check it out bitchesss.
http://media.putfile.com/turntable


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that is fo real sic


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

damn in the video it realy shows how big the tank is damn that things look huge :0 but damn it looks like its going to fast  i would hate it if i saw it at a show because i wont be able to take pictures   but nice turntable :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 06:10 PM~5891986
> *new video.. my bike on the turntable..
> check it out bitchesss.
> http://media.putfile.com/turntable
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 10:49 PM~5893500
> *damn in the video it realy shows how big the tank is damn that things look huge  :0  but damn it looks like its going to fast    i would hate it if i saw it at a show because i wont be able to take pictures      but nice turntable  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. it spins a lil to fast... but the video for some reason make it go faster than it really does..

but i have it hooked up to a switch.. so when i see peeps wanting a pic.. i turn it off and on...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 10:50 PM~5893817
> *yeah.. it spins a lil to fast... but the video for some reason make it go faster than it really does..
> 
> but i have it hooked up to a switch.. so when i see peeps wanting a pic.. i turn it off and on...
> *


thats cool i like that theres some people that get crazy when you take pictures of there bikes i dont understand that and there some that have turn tables that go really fast and they see you trying to take a picture of there they just stare at you and laugh :angry: but thats cool i wish more people were like you :biggrin: nice turntable for sure


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 11:55 PM~5893841
> *thats cool i like that theres some people that get crazy when you take pictures of there bikes i dont understand that and there some that have turn tables that go really fast and they see you trying to take a picture of there they just stare at you and laugh :angry: but thats cool i wish more people were like you  :biggrin: nice turntable for sure
> *


yeah.. ive done the same.. trying to get a pic of a bike ona turntable tat spins to damn fast... no way in hell u can catch it..

but thatnks for the luv homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored.. so i tooks some pics


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i just noticed your fender has a playboy sign in it :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:40 PM~5944177
> *  i just noticed your fender has a playboy sign in it :0
> *


damn,, its kind of does huh..i never noticed that


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 07:41 PM~5944192
> *damn,, its kind of does huh..i never noticed that
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored.. made a shirt..
pernament sharpie markers..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 11:35 PM~5998023
> *got bored.. made a shirt..
> pernament sharpie markers..
> 
> ...


ill


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

hey you should make a silkscreen of that and sell them


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya I would buy them.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 12 2006, 01:17 AM~6348814
> *hey you should make a silkscreen of that and sell them
> *


x2 you can make some serious cash on the side. Paint the center green or yellow or something and make a grip selling cool designed shirts 

That's pretty tight especially considering you used a marker, it didn't really run or anything :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i do take custom orders.. its something i do on e side.. if some one wants one.. pm me.. and well talk..


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 08:35 PM~5998023
> *got bored.. made a shirt..
> pernament sharpie markers..
> 
> ...


that would look sic as forks


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much they cost cuz i was thinking of makeing a bike themed after graffiti


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 12 2006, 03:50 AM~6353131
> *how much they cost cuz i was thinking of makeing a bike themed after graffiti
> *


yeah.. can u make that... is so.. we need to talk.. :0


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

WITH A LASER, THE SKY'S THE LEMIT :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Oct 12 2006, 09:15 PM~6359194
> *WITH A LASER, THE SKY'S THE LEMIT :uh:
> *


lol thats true....i said i wasnt gunna invest no more money into this bike... but i think i changed my mind


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my homegirl from arizona


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

took some pics.. enjoy


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2006, 12:13 PM~6354555
> *yeah.. can u make that... is so.. we need to talk.. :0
> *


yeah homie just that things have been popin up and need to get some cash to gether... but fo sho i am gunna make it :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 19 2006, 11:28 AM~6401240
> *cool
> *


*** :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:

what the hell?!?!?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just messin with u noe.. u my nugga


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 7 2006, 12:24 AM~4987928
> *post the x rated 1s or put a link to them or somethin
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look what i got.. for cheap


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ON THE BIG BITCH?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope..
something else


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 02:44 PM~6417093
> *nope..
> something else
> *


 ya long ass trike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u got it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin: should be cool


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some nice camera shots


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats one sweet bike sic...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

any progress on the chopper sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 9 2006, 02:45 AM~6533667
> *any progress on the chopper sic?
> *


hell no... its sitting in my back yard... i got some different ideals for it... i think i wanna make it a little lower and longer


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alrighty then sounds pretty good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bikes under the knife again.. 
lets just say its gettin a faced lift...

new paint,parts, and sickness


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2006, 03:11 PM~6605532
> *bikes under the knife again..
> lets just say its gettin a faced lift...
> 
> ...


any pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

havent started yet.. will post pics later


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0 :0


----------

